# cincy/dayton area



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

you guys are just bout to get hit.. need some extra help feel free to give me a shout. and we can talk. im aprox 1.5-2 hrs from either.. can possibly bring a few trucks if need be.

call anytime

payton
-812-583-3908


----------

